# Blue Buffalo vs. Wellness



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

So I'm going to try a new kibble out and I can't decide between a couple of brands. Wellness CORE Puppy, EVO Red Meat, Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon, and Blue Buffalo Freedom Puppy. I was thinking about trying my dogs on Orijen, but I have heard too many mixed reviews that I don't think its worth risking that much money for kibble my dogs might not like/do well on. These foods are available in my area and within my price budget. I have three, five month old puppies; two Boxers and an Australian Shepherd. They are very active puppies. We ususally spend anywhere from 2-5 hours at the dog park per day and then we usually go for a 1-3 hour hike at the Dunes National Lakeshore daily. They will all also begin Obedience training soon. 

Wellness CORE Puppy Ingredients:

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Potatoes, Peas, Potato Protein, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Ground Potatoes, Tomato Pomace, Natural Chicken Flavor, Salmon Oil, Ground Flaxseed, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Vitamins [Vitamin E Supplement, Beta-Carotene, Niacin, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Pyroxidine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Biotin, Folic Acid], Minerals [Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate], Carrots, Sweet Potatoes, Kale, Broccoli, Spinach, Parsley, Apples, Blueberries, Bananas, Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols added to preserve freshness, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Taurine, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Rosemary Extract.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein	Not less than	36%
Crude Fat	Not less than	18%
Crude Fiber	Not more than	5%
Moisture	Not more than	10%
Calcium	Not more than	1.50%
Phosphorus	Not more than	1%
Vitamin E	Not less than	400 IU/kg
Omega 6 Fatty Acids*	Not less than	3.50%
Omega 3 Fatty Acids*	Not less than	0.60%
Docosahexaenoic acid (DHA)*	Not less than	0.10%
Beta-Carotene*	Not less than	5 mg/kg
Total Lactic Acid Microorganisms*	Not less than	80,000,000 CFU/lb


EVO Red Meat Ingredients:

Beef
Lamb Meal
Potatoes
Eggs
Sunflower Oil
Buffalo
Lamb
Venison
Herring Oil
Natural Flavors
Apples
Carrots
Tomatoes
Alfalfa Sprouts
Cottage Cheese
Potassium Chloride
Vitamins (Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin E Supplement, Betaine Hydrochloride, Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Beta Carotene, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Biotin, Folic Acid)Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Calcium Iodate)
Dried Chicory Root
Direct-Fed Microbials (Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus casei Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product)

Guaranteed Analysis:

rude Protein (Min)	42.0 %
Crude Fat (Min)	22.0 %
Crude Fiber (Max)	2.5 %
Moisture (Max)	10.0 %
Carbohydrates NFE (Max)	15.0 %
Linoleic Acid (an Omega-6 Fatty Acid) (Min)	1.2 %
Vitamin E (Min)	300.0 IU/kg
Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C) (Min)	500.0 mg/kg
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (Min)	0.4 %
DHA + EPA (Min)	0.1 %
Total Microorganisms (Min)	90,000,000.0 CFU/lb

Calorie Content:

4370.0 kcal/kg
527.0 kcal/cup

Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon Ingredients:

Deboned Salmon, Chicken Meal, Menhaden Fish Meal (source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Peas, Tapioca Starch, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Natural Chicken Flavor, Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Potatoes, Alfalfa Meal, Potato Starch, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Oil of Rosemary, Beta Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Dried Yeast (source of Saccharomyces cerevisiae), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product


Guaranteed Analysis:


Crude Protein 34.0% min
Crude Fat 15.0% min
Crude Fiber 6.5% max
Moisture 10.0% max
Calcium 1.3% min
Phosphorus 0.9% min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.3% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 2.0% min


Calorie Content:

3,529 Kcals/kg, 415 Kcals/cup

Blue Buffalo Freedom Puppy Ingredients:

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Pea Starch, Peas, Turkey Meal, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Potatoes, Pea Fiber, Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Natural Chicken Flavor, Fish Oil (source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid), Alfalfa Meal, Potato Starch, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Garlic, Dried Kelp, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Oil of Rosemary, Dried Chicory Root, Beta Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Caramel, Potassium Chloride, Calcium Carbonate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Dried Yeast (source of Saccharomyces cerevisiae), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product


Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein 27.0% min
Crude Fat 16.0% min
Crude Fiber 7.0% max
Moisture 10.0% max
Calcium 1.3% min
Phosphorous 1.0% min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.4% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.0% min
DHA* 0.1% min

Calorie Content:

3,593 Kcals/kg, 420 Kcals/cup

They are currently on Blue Buffalo Life Protection Chicken and Brown Rice Formula.

Ingredients:

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Whole Ground Barley, Menhaden Fish Meal (source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid), Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Flaxseed (source of Omega 3 and 6 Fatty Acids), Natural Chicken Flavor, Peas, Tomato Pomace (source of Lycopene), Whole Potatoes, Fish Oil (source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Alfalfa Meal, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Garlic, Dried Kelp, Yucca Schidigera Extract, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Turmeric, Dried Chicory Root, Oil of Rosemary, Beta Carotene, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Niacin (Vitamin B3), d-Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Biotin (Vitamin B7), Folic Acid (Vitamin B9), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Amino Acid Chelate, Manganese Amino Acid Chelate, Copper Amino Acid Chelate, Choline Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Salt, Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, Caramel, Dried Yeast (source of Saccharomyces cerevisiae), Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, Dried Bacillus subtilis fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein 27.0% min
Crude Fat 16.0% min
Crude Fiber 4.0% max
Moisture 10.0% max
Calcium 1.3% min
Phosphorus 1.0% min
DHA* 0.1% min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.9% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.0% min

Calorie Content:

3,725 Kcals/kg, 452 Kcals/cup



I have only gotten one bag of the Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula, the last food they were on was TOTW High Prairie Puppy. I switched because they were having irregular, soft, stools and a large volume of it. Also lots of eye goop. 
We are finally through the initial transition poos and they are firm and not stinky. 

Thoughts?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Here are some links



*Nutro Dog Food and Blue Buffalo Dog Food complaints found … 
*

<cite></cite> 
*:: Dog Food Recall Blue Buffalo : Healthy Food For Dogs - … 
*

<cite></cite>

Personally I'd try Acana


----------



## Dobelover (Mar 14, 2013)

All of these brands/companies have had recalls.
I would go with which ever one you like the best. If it was me, it would be between wellness and evo...


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm feeding Wellness CORE to my dog right now, but I was feeding EVO before they had a recall, and I may choose it again if they don't have any more problems. I personally just don't feed foods that have had a recall in the last year. I think it's a good food though. I don't really like Blue Buffalo, I've fed it in the past and my dog just didn't really like it or do very well on it.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

Hm, yeah I just did some searching and read all about the recalls. What about Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Boost Lamb & Salmon Meal?

Ingredients:

Lamb Meal, Salmon Meal, Tapioca, White Fish Meal (Pacific Whiting, Pacific Sole, Pacific Rockfish), Canola Oil (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Menhaden Fish Meal, Peas, Sun‐Cured Alfalfa Meal, Pork Liver, Tomato Pomace, Freeze Dried Lamb, Montmorillonite Clay, Natural Lamb Flavor, Potassium Chloride, Salt, Freeze Dried Lamb Liver, Freeze Dried Lamb Kidney, Freeze Dried Ground Lamb Bone, Vitamins (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, d‐Calcium Pantothenate, L‐Ascorbyl‐2‐Polyphosphate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Freeze Dried Lamb Heart, Choline Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Sodium Selenite), Apples, Carrots, Butternut Squash, Ground Flaxseed, Broccoli, Lettuce, Spinach, Pumpkinseeds, Dried Kelp, Yeast Culture (Sacharomyces cerevisiae), Dried Enterococcus faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum Fermentation Extract, Dried Bacillus subtilis Fermentation Extract, Apple Cider Vinegar, Parsley, Honey, Salmon Oil, Rosemary Extract, Olive Oil, Blueberries, Alfalfa Sprouts, Persimmons, Inulin, Rosemary, Sage, Clove.

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude Protein (min): 35.0%
Crude Fat (min): 16.0%
Crude Fiber (max): 5.5%
Moisture (max): 8.0%

Calorie Content:

Calories per cup (calculated) – 436 kcal/cup
Calories per kg (calculated) – 3680 kcal/kg	


or Acana Pacifica?

Ingredients:

Boneless salmon, salmon meal, herring meal, whiteﬁsh meal*, green peas, red lentils, whole potato, boneless herring, boneless ﬂounder, herring oil, ﬁeld beans, canola oil, sun-cured alfalfa, pea ﬁbre, natural ﬁsh ﬂavour, whole apples, whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach greens, cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold ﬂowers, sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender, rosemary

Guaranteed Analysis:

Crude protein (min.)	33%
Crude fat (min.)	17%
Crude fiber (max.)	5%
Moisture (max.)	10%
Calcium (min.)	1.5 %
Phosphorus (min.)	1.2%
Calcium: Phosphorus Ratio	1.3:1
Omega-6 (min.)
LA (min.)	2.5%
1.6%
Omega 3 (min.)
EPA (min.)
DHA (min.)	2.0%
0.5%
0.7%
Omega 6:Omega 3 ratio	1.25:1
Glucosamine (min.)	700 mg/kg
Chondroitin sulfate (min.)	900 mg/kg

Calories:

3512 kcal/kg (421 kcal per 250 ml cup)


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

The evo red meat looked decent.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I don't like to feed exclusively fish based dog foods, it's not a natural diet for dogs. There's lots of fish in the Instinct as well. I would choose the venison Nature's variety if I had to choose one. But I have a fish bias as my dog can't have any or he gets terrible diarrhea and vomiting.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Felix said:


> I don't like to feed exclusively fish based dog foods, it's not a natural diet for dogs. There's lots of fish in the Instinct as well. I would choose the venison Nature's variety if I had to choose one. But I have a fish bias as my dog can't have any or he gets terrible diarrhea and vomiting.



Curious if you could elaborate on what you mean "it's not a natural diet for dogs"?


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

my dog is doing well so far with their new blue buffalo basics line, grain free turkey


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

There is no brand of dry food that is perfect which is why rotating flavors and brands is recommended. The idea is to pick up nutrients from one brand that may be missing in another. All of the brands you are considering are quality. By rotating you do not have dogs that are addicted to one brand or a problem transitioning if there is a recall.

Do not waste your money on the Natures Variety Instinct Raw Boost. It is just a few pieces of freeze dried raw added to the grain free formula. Natures Variety Instinct Rabbit is an excellent formla. It provides a unique protein and some menhaden fish meal to increase the Omega 3 content. Many dog food brands are low in Omega 3. The rabbit formula is sometimes difficult to find locally and may need to be ordered online.

Blue Buffalow Wilderness Salmon was orginally an excellent kibble. They changed the formula 2 years ago by adding more chicken meal and reducing the amount of menhaden fish meal. It is now an ok food. The EVO Herring and Salmon formula is much better. It is high in calores meaning less can be fed to save some money and very high in Omega 3s. Adding 20% of the EVO Herring and Salmon to a kibble that is low in Omega 3s results in a beautiful coat with a good mix of nutrients.

For chicken and/or turkey based proteins Dr. Tims and Annamaet are very good. Annamaet is one of the best beef based formulas but is pricey. EVO is also very good. If available in your area Victor is a good brand with a reasonable price. I find Wellness to be an average brand that is overpriced.

My opinion on recalls and online complaints may differ from others. Food produced by small companies may be great but I think there may be a false sense of security in stating they have had no recalls and few complaints. A small company may produce 1000 lbs. of food. Whereas the larger companies may produce 10 times more. With volume the odds of having the product randomly selected for testing by local health authorities or the FDA is greatly increased. The same is true for online complaints. This is especially true for foods sold at the big box stores such as Petsmart and Petco. I consider how a recall is handled and how long it goes back. Do not buy any Diamond brand or a food that is made by Diamond for another company. Their poor track record and dismal manufacuring facilities are well documented.

Until such time as there is more transparency within the dog food industry and grading of ingredients the consumer does not really know the quality of the food. The dog food industry excels at marketing. At present, the consumer must rely on trust and the limited information available.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

BeagleCountry said:


> There is no brand of dry food that is perfect which is why rotating flavors and brands is recommended. The idea is to pick up nutrients from one brand that may be missing in another. All of the brands you are considering are quality. By rotating you do not have dogs that are addicted to one brand or a problem transitioning if there is a recall.


While there are several people on here who regularly rotate dog food, I am unaware of any scientific evidence to support that "rotating flavors and brands is recommended". Recommended by whom?

Today's dog food is formulated to be complete, so "the idea to pick up nutrients from one brand that may be missing in another" is illogical.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> While there are several people on here who regularly rotate dog food, I am unaware of any scientific evidence to support that "rotating flavors and brands is recommended". Recommended by whom?
> 
> Today's dog food is formulated to be complete, so "the idea to pick up nutrients from one brand that may be missing in another" is illogical.


I would say that rotational feeding is a feeding choice like any other (raw/kibble/dehydrated). If someone is comfortable with that way of feeding, let them. 
I don't think that you HAVE to feed a rotation but I like to do it once in a while too  
I agree with SubMariner that a quality dog food should already be nutritionally balanced. Why feed it at all if it isn't?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's the first things that pop into my head for each food listed:
Blue Buffalo-no trust in the company
Evo- high ash ratio
Wellness Core-sources ingredients from China and my parents dog did not like it
Nature's Variety - no trust and they source their rabbit from china as well

There are going to be pros and cons to every food choice. You just have to decide what factors are most important to you..at the end of the day your the only person that has to be comfortable with what you feed.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I've always rotated. I think everyone should because you never know when the food you're feeding will become available locally or online, will have a recall or change ingredients. It seems like a common sense thing, to me, to have a handful of foods you know your dog can eat, just in case.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> I've always rotated. I think everyone should because you never know when the food you're feeding will become available locally or online, will have a recall or change ingredients. It seems like a common sense thing, to me, to have a handful of foods you know your dog can eat, just in case.


My guys have sensitive stomachs. For me to try to rotate them through various foods would not only be extremely time consuming but also really messy. (As in it didn't process well.)

I did a lot of research into dry foods before I found one that: (1) meets their nutritional needs as high-energy field dogs at a reasonable price and (2) that I could secure locally. 

Frankly, I'm not about to abandon a food because there was a recall. A reputable company with a good product will work through it and still be worthwhile patronizing.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

SubMariner said:


> My guys have sensitive stomachs. For me to try to rotate them through various foods would not only be extremely time consuming but also really messy. (As in it didn't process well.)
> 
> I did a lot of research into dry foods before I found one that: (1) meets their nutritional needs as high-energy field dogs at a reasonable price and (2) that I could secure locally.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not about to abandon a food because there was a recall. A reputable company with a good product will work through it and still be worthwhile patronizing.


I agree. Especially over salmonella. People are so shocked when there is salmonella on something although it is all over the place!
I find it hilarious when people that feed raw see this recall and go "thank god I don't feed kibble", like there isn't salmonella on the majority of raw meat they handle. 
It it were something to do with alflatoxins or shards of steel/glass found in the food then absolutely boycott the company. It's salmonella. So what.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

This is the dry dog food section, not a single raw feeder has said anything about raw. Spliff lets keep our raw feeder options to ourselve. This thread is asking about a couple of foods, I don't mind the rotational feeding talk, just remember its all aster of opinion.


----------



## spliff (May 13, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> This is the dry dog food section, not a single raw feeder has said anything about raw. Spliff lets keep our raw feeder options to ourselve. This thread is asking about a couple of foods, I don't mind the rotational feeding talk, just remember its all aster of opinion.


It was an example, not something to cry about.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

SubMariner said:


> My guys have sensitive stomachs. For me to try to rotate them through various foods would not only be extremely time consuming but also really messy. (As in it didn't process well.)
> 
> I did a lot of research into dry foods before I found one that: (1) meets their nutritional needs as high-energy field dogs at a reasonable price and (2) that I could secure locally.
> 
> Frankly, I'm not about to abandon a food because there was a recall. A reputable company with a good product will work through it and still be worthwhile patronizing.



Time consuming to rotate? Howdo you figure that? You can rotate every bag, every five bags, etc. If you have dogs with sensitive stomachs, all the more important o have more thn one food you know they can eat.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> While there are several people on here who regularly rotate dog food, I am unaware of any scientific evidence to support that "rotating flavors and brands is recommended". Recommended by whom?
> 
> *Today's dog food is formulated to be complete, so "the idea to pick up nutrients from one brand that may be missing in another" is illogical.*


*
*

"Complete" by AAFCP standards means that there is a minimum level of vitamins, minerals, etc. to maintain life. It doesn't necessarily mean your dog will thrive on a particular formula for the long term. Take a look at a variety of guaranteed analysis of various kibbles. There can be quite a range of amounts of any of the vitamins or minerals. What one formula is high in; another formula may be low in. Periodically rotating helps balance it out in the long run.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

InkedMarie said:


> Time consuming to rotate? Howdo you figure that? You can rotate every bag, every five bags, etc. If you have dogs with sensitive stomachs, all the more important o have more thn one food you know they can eat.


Time consuming in terms of how long it will take to transition to a new food (several days to weeks) only to ultimately find out that they can't handle that particular food. 

It's not like you just pick a food, give it to them instead of their usual food, and gauge the results. :yuck:

IF there ever were a compelling reason to switch foods, then I have about 3 in mind that I would try. But do just start doing it "just in case" is not a truly compelling reason IMHO.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

PDXdogmom said:


> [/B]
> 
> "Complete" by AAFCP standards means that there is a minimum level of vitamins, minerals, etc. to maintain life. It doesn't necessarily mean your dog will thrive on a particular formula for the long term. Take a look at a variety of guaranteed analysis of various kibbles. There can be quite a range of amounts of any of the vitamins or minerals. What one formula is high in; another formula may be low in. Periodically rotating helps balance it out in the long run.


My older GSP has been on this food for about 5 years. We asked the breeder of the younger dog to put him on it before we picked him up; he's now 2. 

If my dogs are healthy, have good coats, and high energy levels, why would I be looking elsewhere?

Sorry, but you are putting forward a hypothesis as if it were a fact; it's not. It's simply what you believe as opposed to being scientifically proven.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm a "rotation feeder". I believe it's "better" for a "healthy" dog to eat a variety to help (imo) prevent stomache sensitivities, provide a formula "change" and "just in case" . I admit my way of feeding is oddish but I don't need any transition periods, can pick up any food that's "available" without worry, and seldomly have to deal with digestive upsets from the pups eating "unusual foods". As long as, you feed good (at least) foods that works for your pet, your pet is "healthy", and you're comfortable feeding this way, I believe that rotation feeding is best.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

fromm is an old family old company, and never had a recall. and you can easily rotate between their "flavors" both gf and grain.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> My older GSP has been on this food for about 5 years. We asked the breeder of the younger dog to put him on it before we picked him up; he's now 2.
> 
> If my dogs are healthy, have good coats, and high energy levels, why would I be looking elsewhere?
> 
> Sorry, but you are putting forward a hypothesis as if it were a fact; it's not. It's simply what you believe as opposed to being scientifically proven.


I don't see that I have put forward any hypothesis in my post. For example, some kibble formulas have very low amounts of vitamin E or omega 3, etc.; while other formulas have much higher amounts. If you rotate among several carefully chosen kibble that you've feed-trialed and know your dog does well with, then chances are you will never be chronically feeding high or low of any particular vitamin or mineral. That's not a hypothesis - simply math. Or, it can also work well to have found a base kibble that you feel is a quality food and that your dog does well on; then supplement with a variety of foods from your kitchen. That can accomplish the same thing.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

Guys guys guys. Thank you for all the input but if you want to debate feeding methods please start a new thread. I just asked personal opinions on a couple distinct dog foods. I asked nothing about rotations. Again, if you want to debate something OTHER than Wellness CORE, EVO Red Meat, Blue Buffalo Freedom/Wilderness, please take it ELSEWHERE.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

meggels said:


> Curious if you could elaborate on what you mean "it's not a natural diet for dogs"?


Eating exclusively fish isn't natural for any animal (OK, maybe bears, but they also eat berries and other stuff as well). In my opinion dogs should be getting red meat and land based prey animals. Fish isn't one of them, I've met as many dogs that don't do well on fish as ones that do. I'm just not convinced.


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, Felix.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Felix said:


> Eating exclusively fish isn't natural for any animal (OK, maybe bears, but they also eat berries and other stuff as well). In my opinion dogs should be getting red meat and land based prey animals. Fish isn't one of them, I've met as many dogs that don't do well on fish as ones that do. I'm just not convinced.


Interesting! I ask because Murph is on Annamaet's Aqualuk (and doing quite well). I've considered using their red meat formula which has lamb and buffalo, but am also nervous to screw up what is so far, a good thing lol. So even if it's a kibble that is formulated to have all needed nutrients/vitamins/minerals it still isn't ideal you think?


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Does your dog have allergies? For dogs with allergies, I usually recommend Natural Choice Grain Free. Not only is it grain free, but it is also limited ingredient. Nutro is also working hard to better our foods and the quality of our products in general. We actually do over 600 quality checks on our products each day. Nutro has had issues with recalls in the past, as almost all major dog food companies that have been around for a while have, however we are doing everything we can to make sure we put out the highest quality products we can for pets. If there are no allergies and you are looking for a holistic product, I actually feed my mom's shih tzus Ultra dog food. I have been feeding it to them for about 5 years now and my dogs have been extremely healthy. My oldest shih tzu is now about 15 years old.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

PDXdogmom said:


> I don't see that I have put forward any hypothesis in my post. For example, some kibble formulas have very low amounts of vitamin E or omega 3, etc.; while other formulas have much higher amounts. If you rotate among several carefully chosen kibble that you've feed-trialed and know your dog does well with, then chances are you will never be chronically feeding high or low of any particular vitamin or mineral. That's not a hypothesis - simply math. Or, it can also work well to have found a base kibble that you feel is a quality food and that your dog does well on; then supplement with a variety of foods from your kitchen. That can accomplish the same thing.


I'm not trying to be argumentative, but unless you have done research through proven scientific sources that indicate exactly how much of each mineral or vitamin your particular dog needs each day, then had him/her tested to see what whether or not he is achieving these levels, this is a moot discussion. 

Rather than hijack this thread, if you'd like to discuss this further, let's do so by PM.

Pax,


----------

